# On time/ before time



## Castrophony

What's a good way to say an equivalent of the phrase, "on or before" in Tagalog? 

E.g. Be at Jollibee on or before 9 AM.


----------



## DotterKat

You can try: Magkita tayo sa Jollibee _bandang alas nwebe ng umaga_ (to imply an approximate time around 9 a.m., a little before or a little after).

On second thought, your original text is in the imperative mood and the time specified is more explicit than "around 9 a.m." (_bandang alas nwebe ng umaga_). So, a more appropriate translation would be something like: Dapat nasa Jollibee ka na hindi lalampas sa alas nwebe ng umaga (You have to be at Jollibee no later than 9 a.m.). To be even more precise, you might say something like: Dapat nasa Jollibee ka alas nwebe ng umaga, en punto (You have to be at Jollibee 9 a.m. sharp).


----------



## Castrophony

DotterKat said:


> On second thought, your original text is in the imperative mood and the time specified is more explicit than "around 9 a.m." (_bandang alas nwebe ng umaga_). So, a more appropriate translation would be something like: Dapat nasa Jollibee ka na hindi lalampas sa alas nwebe ng umaga (You have to be at Jollibee no later than 9 a.m.). To be even more precise, you might say something like: Dapat nasa Jollibee ka alas nwebe ng umaga, en punto (You have to be at Jollibee 9 a.m. sharp).


Thanks for the suggestions. I guess it's just more awkward and long to say this in Tagalog, compared to just 'on or before' in English. Your suggestions are good, though, despite this.


----------



## mataripis

Castrophony said:


> What's a good way to say an equivalent of the phrase, "on or before" in Tagalog?
> 
> E.g. Be at Jollibee on or before 9 AM.


1.) Ang "On" ay maaring maipahayag sa Tagalog na "Ika" pag tinutukoy ang oras.Exactly at nine= Sa Ika siyam. 2.) Samantala ang "Before" sa pagtukoy ng oras ay maaring maipahayag ng salitang "Bago". Before nine= bago mag ika siyam.

Karagdagan: exactly at nine= ganap na ika siyam.


----------

